# update on the babies/ bunnies



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

soo i haven't been on like.. at all lately.. so i thought i'd update pictures on the babies from june/july... and my demi, and my rabbit habit


ok so twist and bebop's three babies have all been weaned already  they grow up so fast!!

Penny, the little gold doe went to live with a fantastic family with 7 children and amelia went too. penny is gorgeous! and they plan on showing her which will be totally awesome

I kept Eleanor, aka ellie bellie, or most adoewable bebe. because she's my favorite nigie personality wise. such a little dork. she's bonded with demi and they two of them are little dweebs

Hollywood, bebop's little doe kid is still extremely nervous and wary around me, but that's just like her mom. she is turning out to be a really nice looking little doe.

of course demi is the most beloved booger in goatland, and she knows it :greengrin: i loves her sooo much.. and even though she's almost 9 months i still carry her around like a very big puppy lol. 

and monster, my only boer kid this year, is huge! he goes to arizona next week to be a kickin show wether.. really nice looking guy. he's only 4 1/2 months but he's already around 90 pounds, which is amazing since he's not been on grain


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and my rabbit habit is becoming a bigger addiction. I finally had money after selling off most of the goats to expand my rabbitry from my tiny one of 9 cages, to having 21. its nice because my parents let me buy a carport and put it in the backyard of our tiy track home. I put my dad's fruit trees and barbeque's and car parts in it too, but plenty of room for my bunnies.


I actually had a huge win at the last show. i won all three open breed shows, and my sister won all three youth breed shows. but the i won best in show twice with one of my homebred does who's mother is out of my original best in show rabbits wayyy back when.. so it was awesome! and the best part was it was from two judges that i really love.

and in three days i'm heading down to the delmar fairgrounds to set up at the national convention, where i'll be showing 4 and my sister will show 2. i also get to finally pick up the buck i purchased from a top breeder in indiana and i get to pick up another buck from AZ and probably a doe from ohio( if i like her r not). I'm very excited since its my first rabbit national convention.. and then next april i'm heading to new mexico for the tan nationals which will be wicked cool


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...Alot has happened since you last posted!! You have reaklly grown your rabbitry...and your sis's bunny is gorgeous!

Amazing just how fast baby goats grow isn't it? Your girls are growing to be even prettier "young ladies"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ....how time flies.... :shocked: ..they were just babies......your animals are amazing and beautiful.....  Great job.... :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful goatlies and beautiful bunnies! I've never seen that color on a bunny before. Very beautiful!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great that you're doing so well with your rabbits! And your goats are darling!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks all! i love all my kids this year, they all turned out super nice.. can't wait to show the two jr's..

I really enjoy the rabbits, even thugh i only have a small rabbitry, or as my friends tease, a micro rabbitry. i'm excited that i get to pick up my two new bucks and a new doe too.. it'll add diversity.


SGM. the rabbits coloring is really unique, and its really what sets them apart from other breeds, the doberman pattern and the have a really glossy coat. they're very loving things too! they have a terrible reputation for being agressive, but i've only seen a handful that really are


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Man Hollywood is FLASHY! Just stunning. I love the rabbits, my boyfriend is really starting to get me into them, although he hates the breed that I picked. :roll: I prefer the LionHeads, so fluffy! lol 

My friend and I actually bought another rabbit the other day, not sure what breed she is though, she's calico colored. :scratch: What breed are yours? I know you call them Tans, but is that the real name of the breed or is there a longer name?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol i dislikelionheads.. buti dislike all the fluffies.

alot of breeds come in the"calico" pattern. and there's actually different types of the calico

the breed is tan. but some call them the american black and tan. but tan is thecorrect term


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the pix! Your goats and bunnies are gorgeous 

I could probably post a picture here for you to tell me what breed of rabbits I have. My sister inlaw bought her girls "Lionhead" bunnies last Easter and they had babies. From what I can tell, these resemble Rex's more than Lionheads. They have no fluff. 

Funny how I acquire animals that are supposed to be something different. Such is my luck. lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol feel free to cometo me with all your rabbit needs, because if i don't know it.. i'm sure one of my friends does


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent! Here's a shot:










They're about 5 months old now and they've grown. They aren't huge, but they're significantly bigger imo.

Please and thanks


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

their color is sable point.. are they about 3-4 pounds?? they could be sports from the lionheads. they used several different smaller breeds to achieve the lionheads


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd say probably closer to 5lbs now. They're pretty chubby. They've gotten a little darker in the khaki shades around their faces and chest, but they don't look THAT different. Their hair hasn't grown at all, I just assumed Lionheads would have some form of fluff or at least long hair. These coats are real short, the rabbits are just pudgy.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm going to assume they're sports from the lionheads, if they came out of the two maned rabbits then they haveto be. but i'm assuming the two parent rabbits are bigger then? since most lionheads here in socal ( we actually havesome nice breeders) weigh about 3 pounds


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

The parents looks mirror image to these two. The mother is closer to white though. Same size, same shape, same coat. I'm not sure where she got them from. :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so no mane's at all then on the parents? odd.. then my next best assumption would be that they are mixed breeds. the babies appear to have white on their noses.. which strikes me as odd, since the type of white they are displaying tends to be linked to the blue eyes gene.. more pics could help


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I can do more pictures  Hopefully these will help. They're pretty tough to get good shots of. It's been bitterly cold here and I was worried about them in the rabbit hutch since I have no cover for it. I stuck them in the goat pen and all seems to be going fine so far. They're thrilled to have more room and hay to play in. Is it normal for rabbits to rear and tackle? Because they're doing it to each other. It's pretty funny to watch... okay, pictures.

Here's the only baby picture I have of them. 2 and 1/2 weeks old with their litter mates. I believe, if I'm remembering correctly, there was 1 gray, 1 white, 3 cream, 1 tan. One is missing in the photo.









Next are the photos I snapped today. I got them in October, she said they were about 12 weeks old (give or take). So they'd be about 5-6 months now I suppose. Sorry if the images are so big :-x

Size comparison to my goat kids -









Darker coloring - 









What do you think? I appreciate anything you can offer. Worst case scenario is they're mutts, which is fine because they're my boys pets. lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol well i can guaranteeyou that they aren't lionheads.

I'm still going with sable point coloring though, it's definetly a shaded color.. my best guess is they have havana and netherland dwarf in them..


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:thumb: Thanks!


----------

